# Stephen Kings Es: Remake des Horrofilms kommt 2017 in die Kinos



## CarolaHo (24. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen Kings Es: Remake des Horrofilms kommt 2017 in die Kinos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stephen Kings Es: Remake des Horrofilms kommt 2017 in die Kinos


----------



## D-Wave (24. April 2016)

Hmmm. War am Schluss von Part 2 nicht so begeistert da der Clown eine Spinne war. -.-"


----------



## Dosentier (24. April 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Hmmm. War am Schluss von Part 2 nicht so begeistert da der Clown eine Spinne war. -.-"



Der Film aus den 90ern, war auch eher eine Horror Komödie im Vergleich zum Buch.
"Es" ist im Buch reiner Psycho Terror.
Im Film hingegen, war er eher ein Lustiger Sarkasmus Clown.

Naja, dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Ich hoffe nur dass es nicht nur auf Splatter Effekte reduziert wird mit dem R - Rating.


----------



## Evolverx (24. April 2016)

Mit "Es" halte ich es wie mit Nightmare on Elm street. An manchen Classikern sollte man sich nicht vergreifen. 
Zwar war das Elm street remake theoretisch nicht schlecht aber in dem speziellen fall ist es nunmal so das nur Robert Englund der einzig wahre Freddy Krueger ist und ohne ihn war es einfach nicht das selbe.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2016)

Ich mag S.K. nicht wirklich. Einige Filme gehen ja noch. Ganz wenige wie z.B. Misery heben sich aufgrund der Schauspielerischen (Genial Kathy Bates) Leistung ab.
Aber ansonsten ist es doch gerade bei den Büchern immer das gleiche. 400 (etwas Übertrieben) Seiten lesen, bei einem 500 Seiten Roman, dann passiert mal was. S.K. ist für mich meist nur Langeweile pur.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2016)

> Wie bereits bei der Adaption von 1990 wird der erste Teil der Neuverfilmung den ersten Kampf mit "Es" behandeln, der zweite Teil dann 30 Jahre später spielen.


War das so? Ich hab den Film bisher nur 1x im TV gesehen. 
Im Buch laufen die beiden 30 Jahre auseinander liegenden Handlungen iirc parallel nebeneinander her. Dann fände ich eine chronologisch sortierte Handlung unpassend.



D-Wave schrieb:


> Hmmm. War am Schluss von Part 2 nicht so begeistert da der Clown eine Spinne war. -.-"


Das ist zwar nicht die orginellste Idee, aber das ist nun mal in dem Buch auch so. Wenn die sich also an das Buch halten ...


----------



## Headbanger79 (24. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> War das so? Ich hab den Film bisher nur 1x im TV gesehen.
> Im Buch laufen die beiden 30 Jahre auseinander liegenden Handlungen iirc parallel nebeneinander her. Dann fände ich eine chronologisch sortierte Handlung unpassend.
> 
> 
> Das ist zwar nicht die orginellste Idee, aber das ist nun mal in dem Buch auch so. Wenn die sich also an das Buch halten ...



Naja nicht ganz. Im Buch wird ES als Spinne beschrieben, weil das das Aussehe ist, was der Verstand der Figuren am ehsten hinbekommt, als Sie ES wahre Gestalt sehen. Aber wie will man das auch optosch besser hinbekommen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2016)

So ein Mammut-Buch in einen überschaubar langen Kinofilm quetschen... Hab kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Der TV-Zweiteiler war zwar kein Highlight, aber immernoch eine der besseren Verfolgungen fürs Fernsehen.

Wo doch momentan dystopische Jugendroman-Adaptionen die Lichtspielhäuser erobern wäre es vielleicht endlich an der Zeit "Todesmarsch" zu verfilmen. Als R-Rated, versteht sich. Wäre für mich ein Traum.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Headbanger79 (24. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So ein Mammut-Buch in einen überschaubar langen Kinofilm quetschen... Hab kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Der TV-Zweiteiler war zwar kein Highlight, aber immernoch eine der besseren Verfolgungen fürs Fernsehen.
> 
> Wo doch momentan dystopische Jugendroman-Adaptionen die Lichtspielhäuser erobern wäre es vielleicht endlich an der Zeit "Todesmarsch" zu verfilmen. Als R-Rated, versteht sich. Wäre für mich ein Traum.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad




Was "Todesmarsch" betrifft: DAFÜR!!


----------



## golani79 (24. April 2016)

Bin gespannt, wie die Umsetzung wird - den ersten Teil des TV-Zweiteilers fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.
Den 2. dann nicht mehr ganz so gut.

Das Buch war aber hervorragend - glaub, ich hab das in 3-4 Tagen durchgesuchtet 

Und wegen der Spinne - war es nicht so, dass sie erst die wahre Form nicht erkennen konnten und einer dann schrie, "eine Spinne!" - und dann habens es erst als Spinne wahrgenommen?


----------



## Shredhead (24. April 2016)

Remake Remake Remake ich kann's nicht mehr hören! Der Originalfilm ist Klasse, für den Remake Müll geh ich bestimmt nicht ins Kino!


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich mag S.K. nicht wirklich. Einige Filme gehen ja noch. Ganz wenige wie z.B. Misery heben sich aufgrund der Schauspielerischen (Genial Kathy Bates) Leistung ab.
> Aber ansonsten ist es doch gerade bei den Büchern immer das gleiche. 400 (etwas Übertrieben) Seiten lesen, bei einem 500 Seiten Roman, dann passiert mal was. S.K. ist für mich meist nur Langeweile pur.


the shining ist wohl einer der besten horror-filme überhaupt, sogar besser wie das hervorragende buch, auch die verurteilten ist ein grandioser film, das buch kenne ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> the shining ist wohl einer der besten horror-filme überhaupt, sogar besser wie das hervorragende buch, auch die verurteilten ist ein grandioser film, das buch kenne ich nicht.


Ist kein Buch, der Film basiert auf eine Kurzgeschichte.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## nuuub (24. April 2016)

> Remake Remake Remake ich kann's nicht mehr hören!



Geht es mir genauso. Kommt selten etwas gescheites dabei raus.

Habe mir heute die beiden "Ghostbusters" angeschaut, und bekomme jetzt schon das würgen wenn ich daran denke was sie jetzt daraus gemacht haben...

Was "Es" angeht... Fand den Originalfilm einfach klasse. Tim Cury hat den Clown genial gespielt. 

Wenn ich jetzt schon daran denke was für einen Aktiongeladenen "kracher" sie daraus machen werden... Ich weiß auch  nicht, die alten Filme hatten zwar nicht die Spezial Effekte von heute, dennoch haben sie einen weitaus wirkungsvolleren Gruseleffekt als die heutigen. Heute ist alles so überladen, so "überzeichnet". Weiß auch nicht so recht.

Als nächstes werden sie auch noch "The Stand" verfilmen wollen... Weil es gerade passt, machen die in Hollywood ein Zombiefilm daraus... :/


----------



## Loosa (24. April 2016)

Todesmarsch wäre wirklich mal eine Verfilmung wert. Eine Neuverfilmung von The Stand würde mir aber noch besser gefallen. Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher von ihm.
Aber an S.K. hatte ich mich auch sattgelesen. Man muss erstmal mehrere hundert Seiten lesen bevor die Geschichte wirklich losgeht. Fand ich irgendwann sehr langweilig / mühsam. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Remake Remake Remake ich kann's nicht mehr hören! Der Originalfilm ist Klasse, für den Remake Müll geh ich bestimmt nicht ins Kino!



Also wenn schonmal was abgedreht wurde soll es nicht mehr neu aufgelegt werden dürfen?
Sorry, Robin Hood wurde 12x verfilmt. Finde ich völlig ok, denn auf das Original von 1912 hätte ich wenig Lust.

Auch Klassiker wie Sherlock Holmes werden in jeder Generation zum Teil mehrfach neu aufgearbeitet. Die gute Handvoll Geschichtssammlungen wurde in über 100 Filme gepackt.
Die aktuelle, englische Neufassung finde ich genial. Die amerikanische weniger.

Es ist doch völlig normal, dass beliebte Literatur immer wieder filmisch neu interpretiert wird.


----------



## Orzhov (24. April 2016)

Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## flucks1776 (24. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79;9965039

Wo doch momentan dystopische Jugendroman-Adaptionen die Lichtspielhäuser erobern wäre es vielleicht endlich an der Zeit "Todesmarsch" zu verfilmen. Als R-Rated schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn todesmarsch ein sehr gutes buch war, würde ich mir lieber menschenjagd wünschen. gerade als film würde das eine verdammt gute figur machen.
> 
> zu den "remakefeinden" wenn man sie so nennen will: klar ist es sehr befremdlich zuhören, ein alter klassiker wird neugedreht aber bevor man das ergebnis nicht gesehen hat, sollte man dieses nicht verteufeln. wer weiß ob es gut wird. kritik kann man nach erscheinung immer noch äussern aber im vorfeld finde ich dieses "bloss nicht wird nur schrott" doch sehr albern da es bis dato nichts zu kritisieren gibt ausser den eigenen erwartungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2016)

waldgoarilla schrieb:


> auch wenn todesmarsch ein sehr gutes buch war, würde ich mir lieber menschenjagd wünschen. gerade als film würde das eine verdammt gute figur machen.


Gab's doch schon, hieß "Running Man" mir Arnie. [emoji1] 

Ne, hast schon recht, eine werkgetreuere Neuverfilmung wäre auch nicht verkehrt, der Schwarzenegger-Film hatte ja kaum was mit der Vorlage gemein.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Cityboy (24. April 2016)

Ich zitiere mal den guten alten George Stobbart 
"Ich hasse Clowns"

Hab die alten Filme als Kind mal gesehn,.. kann bis heute nicht über ein Gulideckel laufen ... scheiss Trauma :p


----------



## Shredhead (25. April 2016)

Es ist aber ein Remake, das absolut nichts verbessern kann. Dabei gibt es soviel guten Stoff von King, der eine ordentliche Verfilmung wert wäre, z.B. Insomnia. Oh Mann, daraus einen Zweiteiler mit guten alten Schauspielern...
Aber nö, stattdessen muss ein Remake gemacht werden, und Der Dunkle Turm bekommt einen schwarzen Roland. 
Da kann man nur noch angeekelt ins Bett gehen und Kopfkino mit den Romanen einschalten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. April 2016)

waldgoarilla schrieb:


> zu den "remakefeinden" wenn man sie so nennen will: klar ist es sehr befremdlich zuhören, ein alter klassiker wird neugedreht aber bevor man das ergebnis nicht gesehen hat, sollte man dieses nicht verteufeln. wer weiß ob es gut wird. kritik kann man nach erscheinung immer noch äussern aber im vorfeld finde ich dieses "bloss nicht wird nur schrott" doch sehr albern da es bis dato nichts zu kritisieren gibt ausser den eigenen erwartungen.


Naja, aber mir fällt nun kein Remake eines Filmes ein, das wirklich gut war und auch nur ansatzweise an das Original heran reicht. Die Skepsis wird aus der Erfahrung geboren. :p


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. April 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber mir fällt nun kein Remake eines Filmes ein, das wirklich gut war und auch nur ansatzweise an das Original heran reicht. Die Skepsis wird aus der Erfahrung geboren. :p



Spontan würde mir das amerikanische Remake von Ring einfallen. Aber das ist eine rein persönliche Ansicht, weil mich das japanische Original gar nicht gegruselt hat, während ich nach dem Remake meinen Fernseher nicht mehr mochte. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber mir fällt nun kein Remake eines Filmes ein, das wirklich gut war und auch nur ansatzweise an das Original heran reicht. Die Skepsis wird aus der Erfahrung geboren. :p


Da gibt es einige. Nyx hat da ein hervorragendes Beispiel gegeben.
Ebenso gutes Remake: "Der Blob" von 1988, da hilft dem Original auch der Steve McQueen-Bonus nichts. 
Oder "Die Fliege" von Cronenberg.
Oder Carpenters "Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt".

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So ein Mammut-Buch in einen überschaubar langen Kinofilm quetschen... Hab kein gutes Gefühl dabei.


Wird ja als Remake ebenfalls ein Zweiteiler.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein Remake, das absolut nichts verbessern kann.


Ich hab's zwar nur 1x gesehen, fand das aber eher einen durchschnittlichen TV Film - mit Ausnahme von Tim Curry, der die anderen alle an die Wand gespielt hat.

Dabei gibt es soviel guten Stoff von King, der eine ordentliche Verfilmung wert wäre, z.B. Insomnia. Oh Mann, daraus einen Zweiteiler mit guten alten Schauspielern...



> ... und Der Dunkle Turm bekommt einen schwarzen Roland. Da kann man nur noch angeekelt ins Bett gehen und Kopfkino mit den Romanen einschalten.


Ähm ... ganz doof gefragt:
a) Wo ist das Problem? Wieso spielt die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers irgendeine Rolle?
b) Wieso "ekelt" dich die Hautfarbe "an"? _(Will ich die Antwort eigentlich wissen ...? )_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... ganz doof gefragt:
> a) Wo ist das Problem? Wieso spielt die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers irgendeine Rolle?[/I]


Naja, in anbetracht der Tatsache dass Roland seinem ärgsten Feind, den "Mann in Schwarz" -  -, hinterherjagt, wäre die Wahl eines farbigen Darstellers für diese (!) Rolle ziemlich blödsinnig wie unpassend, vor allem unglücklich (Schwarz gegen "Schwarz", das schreit schon nach Häme). Nix gegen Elba, der Kerl rockt, aber er ist hierfür schlicht keine Idealbesetzung - aus Sicht der Buchkenner.


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, in anbetracht der Tatsache dass Roland seinem ärgsten Feind, den "Mann in Schwarz" -  -, hinterherjagt, wäre die Wahl eines farbigen Darstellers für diese (!) Rolle ziemlich blödsinnig wie unpassend, vor allem unglücklich (Schwarz gegen "Schwarz", das schreit schon nach Häme). Nix gegen Elba, der Kerl rockt, aber er ist hierfür schlicht keine Idealbesetzung - aus Sicht der Buchkenner.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Also dürfen farbige aus Deiner Sicht nicht das böse bekämpfen weil sie nicht wie weiße Ritter aussehen? 
Oder sollten *** nur für böse Rollen ausgesucht werden da ihre Hautfarbe mit ihrer "Seite der Macht" übereinstimmt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also dürfen farbige aus Deiner Sicht nicht das böse bekämpfen weil sie nicht wie weiße Ritter aussehen?
> Oder sollten *** nur für böse Rollen ausgesucht werden da ihre Hautfarbe mit ihrer "Seite der Macht" übereinstimmt?


Dacki, Du weisst ganz genau was ich meine. Das Problem ist nicht dass Idris Elba dunkelhäutig ist, sondern dass *Roland* laut den Büchern kein farbiger Mann ist. Hier geht es nicht darum Menschen/Darsteller aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe in Rollenschubladen zu stecken, das sollte jedem hier einleuchten sofern er /sie die Buchreihe kennt.

Es ist einfach eine unpassende Wahl, genauso wie wenn du den *Beverly Hills Cop* mit einem Albino besetzen wollen würdest 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2016)

> Naja, in anbetracht der Tatsache dass Roland seinem ärgsten Feind, den "Mann in Schwarz" - -, hinterherjagt, wäre die Wahl eines farbigen Darstellers für diese (!) Rolle ziemlich blödsinnig wie unpassend, vor allem unglücklich (Schwarz gegen "Schwarz", das schreit schon nach Häme).



Hier schreibst Du nichts über "weil es im buch so war"  Deswegen bin ich eher auf das "Schwarz gegen Schwarz" eingegangen, verstehste? 

Ich finde es eher interessant, gerade wegen diesem Schwarz gegen Schwarz  Obwohl Eastwood in de Rolle bestimmt cool wäre (den alten^^)


----------



## Shredhead (25. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... ganz doof gefragt:
> a) Wo ist das Problem? Wieso spielt die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers irgendeine Rolle?
> b) Wieso "ekelt" dich die Hautfarbe "an"? _(Will ich die Antwort eigentlich wissen ...? )_



a) Weil Roland's Hautfarbe extrem wichtiger Bestandteil der Story ist. King hat Roland nach Clint Eastwood "gezeichnet". Er "zieht" eine junge schwarze Frau mit amputierten Beinen aus dem Amerika der 60er in seine Welt. Die Frau hat jedoch eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, und die zweite Persona ist vollkommen rassistisch und versucht, den weißen Roland, den sie als Unterdrücker ansieht, aufgrund dessen mehrmals zu ermorden. Ich empfehle, die Romane zu lesen, sind wirklich gut.
b) Hab ich nirgends gesagt. Die ganze Situation widert mich an, statt neuer Filme ständig Remakes zu bringen und Stories und Charaktere so zu verfremden, dass die Filme am Ende niemanden mehr ansprechen. Ob das nun ein schwarzer Roland ist, das Fischmaul Scarlett Johansson als Kusanagi in der Ghost in the Shell Realverfilmung oder eine schwarze Fackel in Fant4stic.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hier schreibst Du nichts über "weil es im buch so war"  Deswegen bin ich eher auf das "Schwarz gegen Schwarz" eingegangen, verstehste?


Wenn ich schon "in Anbetracht der Tatsache" schreibe, dann ist das natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der Buchvorlage zu verstehen. Ich würde ja kaum darauf hinweisen wenn ich das Buch bzw. die Bücher nicht kenne. 


> Ich finde es eher interessant, gerade wegen diesem Schwarz gegen Schwarz


Du vielleicht, viele andere Leser vielleicht nicht. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> a) Weil Roland's Hautfarbe extrem wichtiger Bestandteil der Story ist. King hat Roland nach Clint Eastwood "gezeichnet". Er "zieht" eine junge schwarze Frau mit amputierten Beinen aus dem Amerika der 60er in seine Welt. Die Frau hat jedoch eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, und die zweite Persona ist vollkommen rassistisch und versucht, den weißen Roland, den sie als Unterdrücker ansieht, aufgrund dessen mehrmals zu ermorden. Ich empfehle, die Romane zu lesen, sind wirklich gut.


Korrekt. Zumal sie ihn und Eddie mehr als nur einmal und unmissverständlich als "weiße Schwanzlutscher" beschimpft 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> a) Weil Roland's Hautfarbe extrem wichtiger Bestandteil der Story ist. [...] Die Frau hat jedoch eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, und die zweite Persona ist vollkommen rassistisch und versucht, den weißen Roland, den sie als Unterdrücker ansieht, aufgrund dessen mehrmals zu ermorden. Ich empfehle, die Romane zu lesen, sind wirklich gut.


Ok, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Hab bisher auch nur bis _drei _oder _tot _gelesen. Momentan bin ich erst wieder bei _schwarz_.



> b) Hab ich nirgends gesagt. Die ganze Situation widert mich an, statt neuer Filme ständig Remakes zu bringen und Stories und Charaktere so zu verfremden, dass die Filme am Ende niemanden mehr ansprechen. Ob das nun ein schwarzer Roland ist, das Fischmaul Scarlett Johansson als Kusanagi in der Ghost in the Shell Realverfilmung oder eine schwarze Fackel in Fant4stic.


Das "widert" oder "ekelt" dich an ...? Seltsame Wortwahl, die mir bzgl. Konsummedien erst bei Filmen wie _Human Centipede _einfallen würde...


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> a) Weil Roland's Hautfarbe extrem wichtiger Bestandteil der Story ist. King hat Roland nach Clint Eastwood "gezeichnet". Er "zieht" eine junge schwarze Frau mit amputierten Beinen aus dem Amerika der 60er in seine Welt. Die Frau hat jedoch eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, und die zweite Persona ist vollkommen rassistisch und versucht, den weißen Roland, den sie als Unterdrücker ansieht, aufgrund dessen mehrmals zu ermorden. Ich empfehle, die Romane zu lesen, sind wirklich gut.



Danke, das macht natürlich Sinn. Gerade wegen der rassistischen schwarzen Behinderten (wieso muss ich gerade an die Toten Hosen denken  )

An die hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## stevem (5. Mai 2016)

Cool ES und Friedhof der Kuscheltiere waren meine lieblings Horror Filme von Stephen King.


----------

